

The inventor of Wifi is a movie star - liquimoon
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hedy-lamarr-movie-star-inventor-of-wifi/

======
pedalpete
This is a bit troubling, my boss is one of the inventors of WiFi.

[https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&rlz=1C1...](https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&rlz=1C1LENN_enCA452CA452&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#safe=off&q=who%20invented%20wifi)

Hedy's name isn't in the list. Though inventing frequency hopping is an
impressive accomplishment and very useful, there were many previous
technologies that needed to be in place for WiFi to exist.

Am I the only one who feels this is a dishonest representation of Hedy Lamarr,
and takes away from those who actually invented the technology that billions
of people use every day?

The only paragraph which mentions her invention is "It was Hedy's idea for a
secret communications system - specifically one that could guide a torpedo
using a technology called "frequency hopping" \- so that signal couldn't be
intercepted."

